# GTA Online auf PC ganz schön verhackt..



## ikarus275 (30. Juni 2015)

*GTA Online auf PC ganz schön verhackt..*

Da wollte ich doch mit 2 Kollegen heute wieder eine Runde GTA Online spielen... Es erscheint die Meldung, dass gleich eine Spezialkiste abgeworfen wird, also schnappe ich mir meinen Hydra und idle mittig auf der Karte und warte auf den Abwurf.
Kiste wird abgeworfen ich hin , lande und bearbeite die NPCs als auf einmal ein anderer Spieler mit einem Affenzahn an mir vorbeiläuft ohne das die NPC ihm was anhaben können..
Ich baller so ca. 3-4 Sek durchgehend auf ihn, er nimmt keinen Schaden, stattdessen teleportiert er sich zur Kiste , dreht sich zu mir und ich bin tot..
Okay.. könnte lag sein..

Auf einmal begehe ich aus dem Nichts Selbstmord, zweimal hintereinander.. okay..
Der Spieler teleportiert sich weg und ich fliege zurück in die Stadt und schaue mir Folgendes an.. :

http://youtu.be/Ez_YxjNo5vk
http://youtu.be/pJOhjhy5Zlo
http://youtu.be/VUCKf99kXEA


Der Typ verteilt GTA Dollars.. macht sich unsichtbar.. läßt im inventar anderer Spieler Rail Gun und co platzieren.. läuft mit mach 3 durch die Welt.. Eigentlich gibts nix, was der nicht kann.. 

Da macht GTA Online auf dem PC ja richtig Sinn.. Ich bin dann mal wieder auf der PS4 unterwegs.. 
Ach , wenn ihr Geld Probleme auf dem PC habt, dann wendet euch halt an TORMINAYTER .

Achso , fast vergessen , was macht man da jetzt, hinnehmen, ist das normal auf dem PC ? 
Wo kann man es melden , und darf man dann jetzt befürchten, da man ungewollt mit Dollars zugespammt wurde, das mein Acc auch bald banned ist.. ?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Auf der Konsole ist es nicht anders


----------



## ikarus275 (30. Juni 2015)

Echt nicht ? Hatte bis dato von Oktober 2013 (PS3) über PS bis heute sowas nicht erlebt.. Zum Brechen..


----------



## zakuma (10. Juli 2015)

Habe auf der PS 4 so was auch noch nicht erlebt und bin doch froh es mir nicht ein drittes mal zum voll Preis gekauft zu haben


----------

